# Schwinn 3 Speeds and Aluminum Rims



## SirMike1983 (Nov 6, 2016)

I recently re-built this bike for my wife. It's part of a "his and hers" set with my black New World.

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/11/using-aluminum-590mm-english-26-x-1-38.html




 

My wife wanted aluminum rims, so I thought, "maybe the English 3 speed replacement rims from Sun will work". Sure enough, with long-reach calipers from the 1960s, you can make it work. The wheels are quite light. I was even able to re-use the old spokes because the effective rim diameter was very close to the S5 rims that came with the wheel set I had in the parts bin.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice, I like those rims


----------

